# NERF 10!!!



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

NERF 10. That's right, NERF faithful, we made it!!! The 10th Anniversary New England Herf [NERF] will be on Saturday, March 5, 12-5 PM, at CigarMasters-Worcester, downtown at the corner of Exchange and Commercial Streets.

The Crew (Al, Karl, Frank, Bill, Steve, Mark, Herb, Paul & Chuck) is already putting together a herf for the ages. Get ready for our biggest, dumbest cigar blowout yet!!! Look for the newest and best cigars, full bars at both ends, great friends returning, newbies in awe, and the legendary NERF Raffle hitting the heights this year with life-changing prizes!!!

$30 at the door, but you must register at [email protected] first. All net proceeds go to Wednesday's Child, finding adoptive homes for special-needs kids in state care.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Ill be there. A good event for a great cause


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I replied via email and am also going to go to nerf 10! Should be a good time!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dammit, would love to be there, but its my Born on Date Day, and we are heading to Boston, to watch my Black and Gold ! I expect to see plenty o pics. Sounds like a blast !!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I replied via email and am also going to go to nerf 10! Should be a good time!


I've got gas $$$ for a ride. crossed fingers:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

We will work it out! Good times!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> I've got gas $$$ for a ride. crossed fingers:


I might be able to help you out if ya need a lift, no puffin in my car tho :smokin:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> I might be able to help you out if ya need a lift, no puffin in my car tho :smokin:


Also My car doesnt run on gas, its a rare model that only run on fine rolled tabacco "fuel cells"


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I will register for this, and it will be fun.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> We will work it out! Good times!





Max_Power said:


> I will register for this, and it will be fun.


Have fun guys! Should be a great time. Zach and Chris, I hope you guys are still coming down for March, right?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Have fun guys! Should be a great time. Zach and Chris, I hope you guys are still coming down for March, right?


Do Rhino's fly?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, so may be able to get there for a few hours before we head to the Bruins game. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

We are at capicity. Registration closed.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds good lokking forward to it!


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

My buddy and I are heading down. He has been to many but this is my first. If you see a large, incredibly handsome man say "Hi"!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This will be my first Nerf as well. See you there brother!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy Guys! Wish I could go!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Enjoy Guys! Wish I could go!


Me too, LOL.

whoops, forgot to register.:nono:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bummer dudes.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wicked bummer. We're actually not going to the B's game now, but to my choice of a cigar bar in boston, so was hoping to do this first for the afternoon. My loss for not registering. Have fun guys.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Bummer dudes.


What, you're not going now?:nono:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't say that. Are you going firecrotch?


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I didn't say that. Are you going firecrotch?


Course I am, how else would you get the backwoods that you like to smoke butt head =)


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Course I am, how else would you get the backwoods that you like to smoke butt head =)


:woohoo::biglaugh::yield::yield:


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

NERF 10 registration has been closed for weeks now - hope you made it! The NERF Crew is sharp & ready - the powder and ball are rammed down the barrel, we're fully cocked (ain't it the truth!), and this Saturday, March 5 - we fire.

The not-to-be-repeated 10th Anniversary New England Herf [NERF] is brought to you by:

Altadis USA
Ashton Cigars
Atlantic Cigar Company
Cabin Fever Whisky
Camacho Cigar
Cigars International
Drew Estate
General Cigar Company
Godiva Chocolatier
Graycliff Cigar Company
Gurkha Cigars
Holt's Cigar Company
Joya de Nicaragua Cigars
Li'l Brown Smoke Shack
Oliva Cigar Company
Pepin Garcia/My Father Cigars
Reyes Family Cigars
Tabacalera Perdomo
The Cigar Agency
Two Guys Smoke Shop
Vision Hunter Cigars and 
Winston Churchill Cigars by Davidoff

And more, but we ain't tellin'. Are you sure you're ready for this much fun?
(maybe buy just one from our host's humi to support the B&M ? - Thank You !)
NERF 10 is here - Just when you thought Spring would never come!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Who from the forums is going to this? I am already registered and want to not feel like such a loser showing up by myself with no one to talk to. Can someone PM me and let me know if they are attending and maybe what kind of cigars they like as I will bring some for trading with them?:hmm:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll be there, not sure if I will be there right at 12 but I am definitely going. Could be my last big smoke for awhile so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

cool, what kind of smokes do ya like?



Bunker said:


> I'll be there, not sure if I will be there right at 12 but I am definitely going. Could be my last big smoke for awhile so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Who from the forums is going to this? I am already registered and want to not feel like such a loser showing up by myself with no one to talk to. Can someone PM me and let me know if they are attending and maybe what kind of cigars they like as I will bring some for trading with them?:hmm:


I will be there with two of my buddies. Don't worry about going alone you can hang and smoke with us. Send me a PM if you are looking for any specific trade cigars.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> cool, what kind of smokes do ya like?


I am a typical Nicaraguan (Pepin/Pete Johnson/JdN) lover who will dabble with the ocassional Opus/Padron/Camacho. :smoke2:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> cool, what kind of smokes do ya like?


Based on the Esencia stick Bunker bombed me with, I think he would like to try some cruzado if he hasn't yet.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Based on the Esencia stick Bunker bombed me with, I think he would like to try some cruzado if he hasn't yet.


Actually no, I haven't.

I need to get more Escencia's too :bounce:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm registered and attending. It will be fun. If someone shows up with a WLP St. Paddy's edition I'll trade something nice.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

astripp said:


> I'm registered and attending. It will be fun. If someone shows up with a WLP St. Paddy's edition I'll trade something nice.


Unfortunately, I didn't register in time. Perhaps I'll show up and smoke cigars out on the street.:spy:


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll be there early to set up.

I hope there is a prize for furthest traveled.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Wacco said:


> I'll be there early to set up.
> 
> I hope there is a prize for furthest traveled.


Thanks for your efforts on setting something like this up.

It is my first NERF so if you see a big guy walking around with with glazed eyes, a smile and a dumbstruck look of contentment on his face say hi!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I didn't manage to meet up with any Puff guys there (it was packed) but here are some of the smokes handed out and the ash tray I won in the raffle:



Sorry Wacco, if I had seen your post and realized you were they guy from Tombstone I would have introduced myself. :dunno:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool Rick! That's a nice solid Ashton Ashtray!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Very cool Rick! That's a nice solid Ashton Ashtray!


The Liga in the middle of the row is a Unicos Dirty Rat I got from the Drew Estates Rep (Dan?).

Looking forward to trying this one.

I also took 3 T-52's home from the walk-in (they had a buy 2 get one free for anything they had :smile


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bunker said:


> The Liga in the middle of the row is a Unicos Dirty Rat I got from the Drew Estates Rep (Dan?).
> 
> Looking forward to trying this one.
> 
> I also took 3 T-52's home from the walk-in (they had a buy 2 get one free for anything they had :smile


They handed out some very nices smokes. Can't say no to buying some more when it's 2+1!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The bag at the door was great. We should do a puff.com sign next year so folks can meet.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking, When I registered I did so under the cigarpass forums but was wondering how many puff members were there, I got to meet big rick and chuck ( im chuck also) and I had a GREAT first NERF! Will post pics tommorow of my cigars from the event, many thanks to rick also, one of the nicest people I've met!



astripp said:


> The bag at the door was great. We should do a puff.com sign next year so folks can meet.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

The name tags were impossible to read. 

I found a bunch of BOTLs I know from another forum only because one of them hand a forum logo sticker on his herfador.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

We had an amazing time. Thanks to Dr BG we had a seat saved and an area to congregate as we were a little late getting there.

It was great hanging out and smoking with Chuck. The other Chucks, Dean and I look forward to future HERFs together.

I got to meet Wacco but just for a moment as he was busy working. Great job with the event and impressive dedication to come all the way from Tombstone! You deserve a door prize.

Talked to Steve Saka for awhile. Nice guy and explained the process of the new Ratzilla to me. All three Drew Estate guys were great guys to talk to.

I won a My Father package - about 10 cigars, lighter, cutter & shirt. Just had the La Reloba Sumatra for breakfast and really enjoyed it.

astripp - Sorry I missed you as I saw your post and brought some Viajes WLP SPD for you. Oh, well next year perhaps we will meet up as a group.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Another great Nerf. The Wreaking Crewe did another fantastic job pulling this together; thanks for all your hard work. Hung out in the back w/ about 10 old and new friends. Trading and gifting cigars; drinking, eating, and lauging till your sides hurt. All for a terrific cause, Wednesday's Child. Great day!!:yo:


----------

